# On1 Photo 10 not retaining changes



## davidedric (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi,

This is probably an On1 question, but I wonder if anyone has the same problem.

I'm in Lightroom (cc 2015) and select edit in On1 Enhance (to use their content aware brush).   I make the edits, and then click "apply" which should apply the edits and return to Lightroom.  When the images returns to Lightroom, the edits have gone!

Dave


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2016)

On1 is non destructive too. "Apply" only applies the modifications to the opened image. This then allows you to make additional changes to the changes just applied. If you want to overwrite the original (the one coming from LR) you need to use the "Save" function  which then writes those changes back to the original file.  There is also a "Save As" function that creates a derivative file which isn't automatically imported into LR.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks, Cletus.

However, I've dug a bit deeper, and it seems that On1 have been playing with their interface.   If you start in On1 Browse and go to edit a photo in Enhance, then you do indeed have a Save button, which applies the changes and passes you back to Browse, and there is no Apply button.   There is no longer a Save As option, at least when starting with RAW files, and nor is there an option to start anywhere other than as a Copy, i.e. you can't modify the original, which makes sense since it is RAW.

When you invoke On1 Photo 10 from Lightroom, and you have to go into a specific module, then the Save button is replaced by one saying Apply, and the tooltip reads "Applies your settings and returns to the host".   There is no Save or Save As option in the file menu.   I can see why On1 would do this, but it's no good if it doesn't work.

I think I will re-boot and start over, but it's very irritating and makes Photo 10 useless as a plug-in.

Dave


----------



## davidedric (Jun 2, 2016)

Just to complete this thread for now.  I did indeed reboot - and it now works as it should.  So, it's a work round, but darn irritating because so far as I can tell the only way to know if it is working or not is to try it.

Dave


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2016)

Last night I just experienced similar annoyances and did not always have a "Save" menu item either.   Also, Photo10 always crashes when invoking from the Edit In function in LR forcing a restart and when I do a File Save, ON1 Photo 10 Crashes and does not return control back to LR.  I am currently running ON1 Photo10 build 10.5.2943 and seem to recall having updated to this build just recently.  Rebooting the OS has not helped and I didi not have problems like this with earlier builds of ON1 Photo10.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks.  I'll check my build number.  Are they getting careless I wonder, with the upcoming release of their RAW product?  I see you are a Mac user, so we'll certainly find different annoyances.

Dave


----------



## frozenframe (Jun 4, 2016)

davidedric said:


> Thanks, Cletus.
> 
> *When you invoke On1 Photo 10 from Lightroom, and you have to go into a specific module*, then the Save button is replaced by one saying Apply, and the tooltip reads "Applies your settings and returns to the host".   There is no Save or Save As option in the file menu.   I can see why On1 would do this, but it's no good if it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


You can also go from LR to On1 through the File Menu>Plug-in Extras. That path allows you to go to Layers, which then opens up the ability to move between all the modules before returning to LR. 
FWIW, I was able to use the Edit In>On1 Enhance, clicked Apply and was returned to LR with a copy of the edits applied in On1 intact.


----------

